# Diggenem's 56G Column



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

This is not to be confused with the old 56 column I built and got rid of about a year ago. This is to be a show tank intended for a group of leucs, but since I see the awesome frogs you guys have the decision is going to be very difficult. 

OK so my intentions for the the build is a 3 sided cork bark and TB3 background with a drip wall on each side to grow moss. The drip wall will be set on a timer so it won't be constantly on. 









To provide enough water to run the drip wall, but keep the false bottom at a minimal, I attached some screen to the end of the intake hose and affixed the tube to the bottom of my false bottom so I only need about 1 1/2” of water.









The inside plumbing all rigged up.

The false bottom foamed in place.









Various cork tubes and flats I've been collecting.









Now since this is a show tank and I want remarkable plant growth and color from whatever broms I may get I opted for 2 Kessil A150 Amazon Suns. They are supposed to be bad ass in the freshwater planted hobby and at $250 a pop they better be!!!

I also got a lot of river driftwood coming in to add a little dimension and maybe to grow moss and orchids on. 

Well sorry to be long winded but hey I'm excited!!!!



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

This looks interesting. Care to go into a bit more detail on your set up with the drip system? I cannot quite tell where the intake and pump are for your system but I could be blind . Looks nice so far and I look forward to the update!

BTW $250 a piece! man, those babies must shine!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Kalakole said:


> This looks interesting. Care to go into a bit more detail on your set up with the drip system? I cannot quite tell where the intake and pump are for your system but I could be blind . Looks nice so far and I look forward to the update!
> 
> BTW $250 a piece! man, those babies must shine!


Thanks! Its great that you cannot tell where everything is lol! But then again I am taking pictures with my cell phone 

OK in the first picture you have the false bottom, you can kind of see the tubing and the black area is actually the end of the tube covered with a nylon screen. That's the intake. And its strapped to the bottom of the false bottom on the inside.

The output comes back thru the bulkhead just above the false bottom, goes to a 2 way splitter and then to 2 six way splitters were it is divided up into 12 individual small tubes. The water flow will be powered by an canister filter.

As for the lights, a single unit is rated at the same intensity as a 150w metal halide bulb but uses about 23w I believe and roughly the size of a soda can. I may only need one to light the entire tank because it has a 2 foot shine radius but I didn't want to chance it. They are supposed to come in today so I'll try them out and post pics. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I see, all I can say is your better at planning than me lol. You wet test it yet?


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll be watching this build closely!

Adam


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Subscribed! 

-Chris


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Kalakole said:


> I see, all I can say is your better at planning than me lol. You wet test it yet?


Nope not yet, I will do that today.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

OK So I got the lights in today and did a quick test on them and boy they are small and bright. 


















They are designed to be mounted about 6" over the tank but I haven't got a chance to buy some mounts. My phone just can't capture how bright they are and the top glass is pretty dusty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Subscribed!! Man those lights are small! Its amazing how something so small can have such a high light output. .


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

TheCoop said:


> Subscribed!! Man those lights are small! Its amazing how something so small can have such a high light output. .


Yea they are really small, they are next to a 20oz bottle in the pic. I can wait to get this thing finished and planted to really test them out.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Not a major update but I got the background foamed up. 
I have a lot of driftwood coming in So I'm waiting on that to do the sides. 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Off to a great start and I must admit I'm quite jealous of your lighting! Looking forward to seeing it with your driftwood, no doubt you'll do an amazing job  

Duff


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok so over the past week I got my backgorund sprayed and carved. I had second thoughts about doing a three-sided background, but I decided to go ahead with it. I also pled around with the placement of my wood. I have about 50 pieces of small diameter logs and I like how subtle they are. I like the arrangement now but i may add a couple of pieces accros the top left, but let me know of any suggestions.


----------



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

More updates, more updates, looks to be a cool build, can't wait to see more. I'm Diggin it, no pun intended.


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

Looks very good but are you sure that you lighting will be enough when all plants will be in place? Or maybe it's just the photo which looks like that.
Can't wait to ses the next photos


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

chacmhaal said:


> Looks very good but are you sure that you lighting will be enough when all plants will be in place? Or maybe it's just the photo which looks like that.
> Can't wait to ses the next photos


Oh yea the lights that I am using for the pics is just an crappy Marineland Single Bright Led unit, not good for growing any thing. The lights that I'll be using is two Kessil A150 Amazon Suns. They are pendulums fixtures So I don't use them for pics while under construction lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Those are some mighty expensive lights, but they certainly look like they would get the job done!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nath514 said:


> Those are some mighty expensive lights, but they certainly look like they would get the job done!


Yes they are, but they are cheap compared to other Led fixtures and I'm not motivated enough to go the DIY route

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I will have to start thinking about lights soon for my custom build. Not sure what I am going to do, but am interested to see your tank with those beasts on top!


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

Ok good!
Can't wait to see the next


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

OK So since I'm moving after my birthday which should be in a couple of weeks I decided to get the lead out with this background. 

The background mix is my usual TB3, milled peat and sphagnum with a dash of Seachem Flourite. 









I'll let this dry for a couple of days and then take care of the sides.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks really good! what are the two black things in the top left?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Rx-Darts said:


> Looks really good! what are the two black things in the top left?


They are the exit ports for the cool mist foggers 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I finished up the background on this thing today and Man it has some weight on it now lol. 

I used a clip fan to speed up the drying a bit So I can snap a few pics. It's a few places I have to touch up but Basically I'm done with this phase of the build.


















Right side









Left side









Front

I really liked that it kind of have a root look to it. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azn567 (Jan 11, 2013)

Cant wait to see the completed project.


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

Your background looks good!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I added another layer of TB3 and peat to break up the uniform look. Man I can't wait to get this thing up and running!!!



















Some areas on the left appear lighter because they are still wet. It will darken like the other when dry. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking good! Looking forward to seeing it planted and frogs hopping around in it!

As far as the peat drying, I'm about to do titebond and peat on 11 vivs tomorrow. Wanna help me with mine while you wait for yours to dry?

-Chris


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

is it just me....or is that "Lifetime" Sticker really bugging the crap out of me?! hahahaha please remove? 
btw tank looks great! keep up the great work


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> Looking good! Looking forward to seeing it planted and frogs hopping around in it!
> 
> As far as the peat drying, I'm about to do titebond and peat on 11 vivs tomorrow. Wanna help me with mine while you wait for yours to dry?
> 
> -Chris


I wouldn't mind at all Lol.







xTimx said:


> is it just me....or is that "Lifetime" Sticker really bugging the crap out of me?! hahahaha please remove?
> btw tank looks great! keep up the great work


Yea I have this thing about keeping the the stickers on until I am completely done, but i will remove it today Lol.

Thanks for the compliments. Now does anybody know I good place to get some epiphytic ferns and such?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

looks very good, can't wait to see it planted


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I had to take a break for a min. A lot of things on my plate the last couple of weeks. So I'm two weeks in a new term in college and I found a house that I will be moving into next week, but enough of that on to the good stuff. 

I decided to stroll into PETCO yesterday and found the zoomed lamp stands on clearance for $14 and decided to pick up two for the Kessils and to my surprise I get to the register to check out and they rung up for $7 a piece, Oh boy my lucky day! 

So today I decided to test them and the Kessils out...

Also got a bit of moss, ferns and some other stuff I plan on tossing in a blender and make a moss shake!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's a crappy cell phone pic of the broms in the tank. None are secured just playing around with placement. What do you people think?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice setup! The only adjustment i would make might be to angle the center dark green brom to the right a bit instead of the left. I think it would be more visually appealing that way.

My 2 cents anyway...
Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

Yes, it's nice, beautiful broms


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice! The placements look very natural in the way you have them grouped. Looks awesome and I look forward to your next you date!

Duff


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments and suggestion. I agree that the N. Hannibal Lecter needs to be moved. I was thinking of mounting it on the smaller cork tube jutting out from the bottom right. 

Also I have a question about moss for those who are familiar with it. I know that it can be blended into a liquid and smeared on a background to grow it, but I have a few clumps that I just want to mount on the background. What is a good method of cleaning it of pests without killing it? 

I'll try to get some better pic too today. My phones camera just doesnt do any justice to seeing everything in person.


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

It's looking really good. I never got to give you props on your 40B vert which was great too. It gave me some ideas for my 29vert I'm starting to work on.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking awesome dude.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

mkitchen said:


> It's looking really good. I never got to give you props on your 40B vert which was great too. It gave me some ideas for my 29vert I'm starting to work on.


Thanks. I actually had to tear it down because the E-tracks came a loose. Remember, DAP is crap lol!. I'm going to repair it but the 56 is my priority now because its my living room tank.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

A few more pics. Hopefully these are a little clearer. I took out the giant chunk of cork round that was on the bottom left and replaced it with a ghostwood branch. I also mounted my Neo. Tigrinas higher. I added some clumps of moss too and hopefully it will take. 

Next week I'm ordering ferns, a few more epiphytes, substrates and leaf litter and I'll update again then.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Short video of drip wall and fog test. Sorry about the video quality


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

lookin real fine! It appears you only have one hole drilled in the back for the bulkhead, is this correct? Either way, awesome build...


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

SutorS said:


> lookin real fine! It appears you only have one hole drilled in the back for the bulkhead, is this correct? Either way, awesome build...


There are actually four. Two are for the intake and output of the canister filter and two are for the output of the foggers. I only have one fogger right now so thats why it only seems like one. One fogger actually fills the tank pretty fast so I may just put a removable plug in the the other bulkhead.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Great job, looks awesome. Cant wait to see more


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Not much of an update but I added a vine I made from 2 of the thinner branches. 

Also got a massive order from NE Herp, Black Jungle and Bromeliads N Such coming in hopefully this week. Also picked up some Springs from a local member (thanks Adam) and an order of isos from Matt. 

On another I split the stock glass top trying to drill vent holes so I have to get another one cut. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Like the branches out the sides!


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

very good work and now lighting is perfect for plants growing


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

dart666 said:


> Like the branches out the sides!


Thanks. I dont know what kind they are or how long they will hold up but they are pretty easy to replace. They also tske on a greenish aged look when they are wet.







chacmhaal said:


> very good work and now lighting is perfect for plants growing


I hope they do. I don't plan on having many plants on the floor of the tank but I think they will grow plants well at that depth.

Everything except the azolla for the pond and monkey pods should be in tomorrow so I will have this thing planted soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Planted!!!!! Sorry for the crappy pic though. I'll get some better ones tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

It looks really good man.


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

diggenem said:


> Oh yea the lights that I am using for the pics is just an crappy Marineland Single Bright Led unit, not good for growing any thing. The lights that I'll be using is two Kessil A150 Amazon Suns. They are pendulums fixtures So I don't use them for pics while under construction lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Are you using those on the last pics ? 

Nice job


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, I'm using the Kessils. My Phone camera really crappy and does not capture the brilliance that well, but thank you.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

As promised some better pics. I really enjoy the sparsely planted canopy look. Any suggestion are definitely welcomed. Also I really want leucs for this build, but you guys let me know what you would put in here.

56G Vivarium - YouTube


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks good Sir!

-Chris


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

yes very nice


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words!!!


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice viv Digg! I'm finishing one up for some Leucs too. How many vivs are you up to in your place now?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Only one up and running. I have to repair the 40 because the silicone didnt hold (never use DAP). I also have an zoomed 18X18X24 that has a half rock wall half foam + TB3 background. I want to take the foam out and make it all rock wall.


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have to say the broms you chose aren't very pretty, and the one which is mounted crooked catches the eye and look funny. 
I really like the lighting which is diffused on the bottom, looks very realistic ! 
Once some of those vines will start having sprouts of moss on them it will look great. Show update pics plz


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

snake54320 said:


> I have to say the broms you chose aren't very pretty, and the one which is mounted crooked catches the eye and look funny.
> I really like the lighting which is diffused on the bottom, looks very realistic !
> Once some of those vines will start having sprouts of moss on them it will look great. Show update pics plz


The broms are Neo. Shamrock, Neo. Domino and the smaller ones on the right are a Neo. Punctassima hybrid. I personally think all of them are nice looking broms, they just haven't had a chance to color up yet. I probably will take the punctassimas out when I can find more dominoes to take their place. 

Thanks for the compliments on my lighting. I think the lights combined with the scarcely planted bottom does give it a realistic effect. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

That is awesome! 
How long did it take In total?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

lukeklos said:


> That is awesome!
> How long did it take In total?


Thanks. 2 months of gathering supplies, but actual build time probably about 3 weeks. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

What species will be going in there?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

lukeklos said:


> What species will be going in there?


I'm aiming towards leucs, but I think imis may work too. I want something bold in color, behavior and vocal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

What about some southern variabilis? I don't know too much about them, but they seem to be bold, colorful, and good in groups.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Never thought about it and I don't know anything about them. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Digg, great looking tank so far! How are your Neos and broms doing under the Kessil Amazon suns? I've had my eye on them awhile (the Kessil's) but worried their light won't penetrate deep enough on my 40gal breeder vert build. Opinions? Any pros and cons you'd care to share about them? Appreciate your time thanks! And keep us updated on this tank!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

The broms are starting to color up. I really dont know how long it takes but I'm very satisfied with them and I think they do a great job penetrating, but the coulumn is about 7" shorter. 

A good thing about them also is that if you decide to buy the Kessil gooseneck you can aim the light where you need it including the sides. I would use 2 for the vertical 40 breeders one pointing down from the top and one aimed thru the sides. 

The only cons so far from me is of course the $250 price tag. Also not really a con but they have an hum due to the cooling fan but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Yeah the sticker shock on these bad boys is pretty crazy. 



diggenem said:


> The broms are starting to color up. I really dont know how long it takes but I'm very satisfied with them and I think they do a great job penetrating, but the coulumn is about 7" shorter.
> 
> A good thing about them also is that if you decide to buy the Kessil gooseneck you can aim the light where you need it including the sides. I would use 2 for the vertical 40 breeders one pointing down from the top and one aimed thru the sides.
> 
> The only cons so far from me is of course the $250 price tag. Also not really a con but they have an hum due to the cooling fan but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Here are a few updated pics of the tank and of the broms and tillies coloring up. 

I also took out the ghostwood branch and the smaller broms and spread the Shamrocks out to get a bit more light to the bottom and to make room for the resurrection ferns I placed an order for. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I have achieved the look I want now. I re-arranged some things to make the viv more visually, and more functional. Also got the circulation fan installed. Its actually mounted on the center brace of the tank. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

That's pretty amazing, it looks like a deep dark piece of rainforest

Adam


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I like this a lot, the "canopy" with the Tillandsias looks great!
The fern on the upper left side, what species is that? (Sorry if that's already been answered.)


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! I really cant wait until the background gets a bit of growth and moss. I blended up some sphagnum and painted the background so i hope it takes off. I also spread some live sphagnum in the moist areas and I'm getting some growth, but does it spread like other mosses do?

The ferns are Pleopeltis polypodioides commonly known as Resurrection Fern. I got 3 quart bags of it from eBay for $10.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

A lil update.

FTS









Broms









Closeup of broms









Tillies









Tilly









Fern









Hoya
http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h420/TrayPress/56 Gallon/hoya_zps1919e205.jpg

Peperomia
http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h420/TrayPress/56 Gallon/pep_zps8982601b.jpg

Domino
http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h420/TrayPress/56 Gallon/domino_zps9fac5d45.jpg

Fern
http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h420/TrayPress/56 Gallon/prayer_zpsa2ee7970.jpg

The fog
http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h420/TrayPress/56 Gallon/fog_zps9252832b.jpg


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

It looks fantastic Diggenem! You've done a great build


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks!!! Everything is doing great, but I'm worried about the resurrection fern. I hope it pulls through. Got some sphagnum growing though


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

I've got a bit of the fern in my grow out tank and found that I need to keep the fronds wet to keep it happy. I had to move to move it to an area that get's less air flow and that helped as well. How many times a day are you misting it? Maybe bump it up a little? 
I love it when sphagnum start to grow - it's got such a lovely bright green color to it!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Duff said:


> I've got a bit of the fern in my grow out tank and found that I need to keep the fronds wet to keep it happy. I had to move to move it to an area that get's less air flow and that helped as well. How many times a day are you misting it? Maybe bump it up a little?
> I love it when sphagnum start to grow - it's got such a lovely bright green color to it!


I'm only misting once a day by hand. And I have the fogger set on once a day for 5 minutes. The leaves do dry off fast because of the circulation fan. I will bump up my mistings to twice a day and fog twice a day for 10 mins and see if that helps. I know that i'm going to lose a lot of humidity because I broke the original glass top so I have a 8"x4" hole in my top. Definitely need to get replacement. 

Also I'm new at growing sphagnum, does it grow like the other mosses i.e. attach itself to wood, background, etc?


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

What type of fogger do you use? Reptifoggers won't do anything in just 20 minutes a day. I keep mine on 1 hour at a time, 6 times a day, on almost the highest output setting. If it is a mister, then what you have is fine. I just find foggers don't work well enough to keep humidity up unless you keep them on for long periods of time.

By the way, very nice tank! I haven't read through this thread so I don't know what you plan to put in it, but I think a sexed pair of anything would be great. It looks like a perfect little secluded, private area for some lovers to get going


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

It does sound like the fogger needs to be on longer but I've not used one before so I can't really comment. But, I do think more individual misting would help and maybe redirecting the fan away from them a bit would help. I can't quite tell but it looks like the fan might be blowing on them?

Also, on the sphagnum, mine just lays around - not climbing or clinging to anything. It seems to gain a bit of height, around and inch or two growing up towards the light a bit. I generally use it to wrap roots but always keep it in a moist area - that seems to keep mine happy and growing.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for that bit of info, I thought 10 mins was too much lol. It definitely would not be a problem running the fogger for an hour because it barely uses any water. 

The fan is actually blowing on the front glass. I can move it forwards and backwards very easily so I will move it forward a couple of inches and increase my mistings and foggings.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Great looking tank. A group of leucs would look great in there. Once the moss starts growing in its gonna be a masterpiece.

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Comin along nicely bubba! Think its close to time for some frogs...maybe a nice pair of imi's?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cool Mushrooms! How's your resurrection fern doing? 

Duff


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Duff said:


> Very cool Mushrooms! How's your resurrection fern doing?
> 
> Duff


Thanks!! The mushrooms are actually a test. They glow in the dark but the uv paint was cheap and kind of left a white haze over the colors and then I used hodge podge to seal it. They are actually a bright orange with yellow hightlights and brown undertones. I have to find some better uv paint. 

The resurrection ferns never perked up for me and just turned black so I pulled it. On the side note i'm seeing what appears to be green growth on my background in spots. I'm going to blend up another moss mix and paint my background again to cover the areas the ferns where and the branches and roll with that. I'm also planning on removing most of the tillies and getting some orchids instead.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! Those shrooms looks really good, I thought they were real.
My resurrection ferns all turned black and died as well


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Sammie said:


> Wow! Those shrooms looks really good, I thought they were real.
> My resurrection ferns all turned black and died as well


Yea I really dont know what I was doing wrong with them, but oh well.

I'm glad you thought they look real . I hate I cant capture the glow with my camera.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I love the build, especially with the branches reaching everywhere like vines. I would totally go for an arboreal species like Southern Variabilis. I'm supposed to be getting 4 tomorrow so I don't have any actual experience with them, but from what I've heard they would love the crap out of that viv!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with Fantastica: arboreal species like variabilis (or sirensis). Great build!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Ahhh another frog to choose from lol. You know you guys make decisions very hard . Seriously though I was looking into imitators or vents. I really like the analogous coloring of the southerns, you are getting some nice looking frogs!

Also what is that frog in your avatar Fantastica? It has a Mayan themes pattern!?!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

They are all beautiful frogs: I never get tired of my banded inteermedius and varadero, but I love sirensis highland. I'd like to have them!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes they are and ill be happy to have any since these will be my first. I do want something bold a vocal since the tank is in my living room and i plan to have a jungle theme in there with lots of greenery soon i hope

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## amazonangel (May 6, 2011)

Your tank looks awesome! Now I want to build another one


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I can understand that I already have plans for a 29G vert for some pums. I plan on going minimal with this one though. Maybe a treefern or epiweb background. Here's a teaser


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG their fake??? they look really, that's so funny. Great job! On the resurrection fern, if you still have the bark they were on, leave that in your tank and cut back all the dead fronds. Mine is constantly wet and slowly growing little tiny green leaves so their might be hope as well as you can paint the moss mix right over it... Just a thought. 

Duff


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Duff said:


> OMG their fake??? they look really, that's so funny. Great job! On the resurrection fern, if you still have the bark they were on, leave that in your tank and cut back all the dead fronds. Mine is constantly wet and slowly growing little tiny green leaves so their might be hope as well as you can paint the moss mix right over it... Just a thought.
> 
> Duff


Unfortunately I didnt recieve them on the bark. they looked to be grown in dirt because it was a lot of dirt in their roots. I want to try them again but I think i will get them from another supplier.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

diggenem said:


> Ahhh another frog to choose from lol. You know you guys make decisions very hard . Seriously though I was looking into imitators or vents. I really like the analogous coloring of the southerns, you are getting some nice looking frogs!
> 
> Also what is that frog in your avatar Fantastica? It has a Mayan themes pattern!?!


I was looking into imitators before, but heard they do best in pairs instead of groups. Since I have a large tank, I decided to go with their cousins. 
The frog in my avatar is a reticulated Fantastica, which, according to my google search, is not in the hobby as of yet because Mark Pepper can only find males. They are my "Someday" frog


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Ahh I see. I'm still learning. I do want a group maybe 2 breeding pairs. and I want them to be loud lol


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Ameerega pepperi/bassleri were also some I was considering. Very loud, pretty, and easier to see (size wise) compared to thumbs. I only chose the southerns because they came up first in the frog classifieds.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Ohhh ok I see. I was going for Leucs at first, but when I added the branches in I couldnt imagine a plump Leuc walking a tight rope on the branches lol.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I felt like snapping a few pics, so here's a lil update.









FTS. As you can see I did some rearranging again t open up more space. I didnt take anything out though.









Left side









Right side









One of the Neo. Pauciflora with some moss growing in beind it and sphagnum growing in he background.









One of the large tillies colored up and flowering. I bought these at repticon a few months back and there was no ID, but I believe they are Tillandsia Ionanthas from the color and flower. Also got some moss sprouting up on the background behind it.









Neo. Domino. The mother plant isnt really coloring up too much but the pup shows some promise








Dischidia Platyphylla. By far the most interesting plant in the tank.









http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h420/TrayPress/56 Gallon/IMAG0206_zps499b1c18.jpg Hoya carnosa rooting and growing back up the background.









View from the top. The leaf litter is crawling with isos, springtails and some mystery bugs that look like silver springtails. These silver bugs are every where in the viv especially the areas that are real moist.


Still no frogs because I'm waiting on the glass for my top to be made.


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

That Dischidia Platyphylla is awesome!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

What's going on people? 

Well I get a few new pics since I added a few more plants in. Mainly a few orchids and a new set of broms. I was also working out the details for my glass top with a glass company. 

Unfortunately as I was adding the new plants in I noticed the right side of my bg is peeling of the glass. I'm assuming this happened due to a combination of moisture, not enough surface area of foam contacting glass and not enough titebond contacting the glass. So I'm debating on turning this into a 24x18x30 vert with a minimal bg Maybe cork bark panels, vertical vines and a nice driftwood stump. I want to keep the design clean and minimal because this is the show tank in my living room and verts always add an extra dimension to any build. Either way this build will house a group of luecs since my living room has heavy traffic from the family and guest.

OK I'm going to stop being long winded about this and get to the pics.













I'll get the names of the orchids
In my next post. I also got a jewel orchid coming in a few days so my next post will be then. 

P.s. if you guys have any leads on the reboot build such as supplies and such, please feel free to let me know: )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

